# Commencal Vip Absolut 4X Fragen



## Sandi (24. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich ein Liteville 101fx, allerdings bekomme ich das jetzt doch nicht günstiger und 850 Euro sind schon viel für ein HT.
Daher ziehe ich jetzt auch den Commencal Absolut 4x in Betracht, das neue Modell! Leider hab ich den noch nie in echt gesehen, das orange muss schon sehr geil rauskommen, auf manchen Fotos sieht es aber sehr bescheiden aus, ich vermute aber dass es an der Qualität der Fotos liegt.

Hat zufällig jemand im Großraum Stuttgart, Karlsruhe, Heidelberg, Mannheim, Frankfurt o.Ä. eins da das ich mal anschauen und bestenfalls auch Probefahren könnte? Brauche es auf jeden Fall in der Größe "L"

Im Vergleich zu den Geodaten des Liteville ist eigentlich nur die kürzere Kettenstrebe in Verbindung mit dem tieferen Tretlager auffällig, Oberrohrlänge ist nahezu identisch.
Hat jemand beide Modelle gefahren und kann so pauschal klare Unterschiede feststellen?
Ich selbst hatte bisher ein Ghost Dual und davor ein Santa Cruz Blur 4x.

Hab bezüglich Geo eigentlich keine bestimmten Vorlieben.
Das Steuerrohr ist ganz normal 1 1/8, oder? Wie funktioniert denn die Lenkwinkelverstellung? Die will ich wzar eigentlich nicht, aber wär halt dabei=)
Hinterbau 10x135mm nehm ich mal an, oder?=)

wo habt ihr eure Commencals gekauft und zu welchem Preis? In Onlineshops gibt es das ja leider so gut wie nie (hab bisher nur einen in England gefunden, das Angebot da ist allerdings echt verlockend!)

so das wars erstmal, hab bestimmt noch ein paar Fragen vergessen, die stell ich dann einfach später


----------



## Sandi (25. November 2010)

> Drop outs: 135mm 9mmQR/12mmBT or Maxle
> 
> Bottom Bracket: 68/73mm



kann man sich das aussuchen wie der Rahmen ausgeliefert wird?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elcane (18. Februar 2011)

---


----------



## hollowtech2 (18. Februar 2011)

*---
*
* 
*


----------

